# Book on small engine repair?



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Although I am a mechanical engineer, I have never worked with repair of small engines. I have two Stihl chain saws that I would like to be able to repair, tune, overhaul, etc, so I am looking for an introductory book or a web site that explains the basics. I already have the repair manuals but I am looking for some practical background info.

I also wonder which tools that I should buy. For instance, can I measure compression with a normal car engine gauge?

Thanks for your help

Tom


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know haynes makes a bunch of em for different kinds.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

*Book On Small Engine Repair*

 Your local small engine shop should have some kind of a 2-cycle book.

:thumbsup: And as far as the tools goes you'll need a #2&3 phillips and straight bladescrewdrivers,set of Torx head drivers(star)small metric wrenches and or scokets.And a 3/4" spark plug scoket.

and about the compression gauge:YES,as long as it's got a 14mm (standard)size screw end on it,an will go up to at lest 100 PSi it will work.

and a can of carb/choke spray or chem dip

if I left anything out,I'm sure that someone else on the fourm can be able to help more.
post back with any more problems.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Another tool that I highly recommend is an extra long pair of hemostats. These will make changing the fuel filter and running new fuel line much much easier. Harbor Freight carries some really long ones for about $6, but I can't find them listed on their website.

BTW, I would recommend a compression gage that goes to at least 150psi because there are some situations where an engine has too much compression (i.e. exhaust port severly clogged) and you need to be able to see this.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes you'll need a gauge that goes up to 150, mainly due to clogged ports etc. craftsman can hook you up with some good metrics. i have two pair of a full set and yet have even the small ones have broke or bent. or worn out for that matter. make sure you have at least two sets of some things so in case you loose one or you need two to complete it. oh and simple pliers and adjustable wrenchs can be your best friends.


----------

